# Almond Roller Follow up



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Following up on Wodin's recent post which I shamefully hijacked. I am posting a picture of my almond cock, his tort mate, and their first offspring. I can't tell if the young bird is almond or not. It definitely has the Grizzle thing going. Any comments?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great looking birds!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

looks to be almond to me too, and grizzle. was it short downed or bald in the nest?

It is either het rec red or ash red too, if ash red it will be a hen


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you both! @Evan, I'm not sure how you know all that but it is helpful. As I recall it was not bald in the nest but not heavily downed either.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Earl, Thanks, I like helping and I enjoy the learning involved from looking at others birds and projects. I read a lot of books and articles as I wanted to be able to fast track my breeding projects using genetics, I will say though that when we are giving advice here on a particular bird, we are only going on what we see so its possible we will be wrong from time to time, I try to stick to the maybes when guessing what the bird is but give definite conclusions as to ratios produced for each scenario.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If it had shorter down it will be an almond. I am interested to see if it has or develops any blue flecking.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> It is either het rec red or ash red too, if ash red it will be a hen



Earlofwood, just wanted to correct a statment made here. If the baby is an ash red it could be either sex. Mating an ash red cock, be it an almond or non-almond, to a tortoiseshell hen is not a sex linked mating.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

bigislerollers said:


> Earlofwood, just wanted to correct a statment made here. If the baby is an ash red it could be either sex. Mating an ash red cock, be it an almond or non-almond, to a tortoiseshell hen is not a sex linked mating.


Granted you would get ash red's of either sex: the cocks would be het blue so it would still be sex linked.


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

So, if I understand you all correctly, the almond factor could be hiding Ash Red in the cock pictured above. He has prominent blue/black flecking but I don't see any red. I have noticed red in other offspring (when he was mated to a blue T-pattern hen) and was confused because I thought Ash-red was dominant over blue/black. It has to be the almond factor, am I right?


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Just as an afterthougt, when mated to the blue/black T-pattern hen, he threw young (nest mates) that resembled the one above only one was reddish (like the one pictured) and the other one was grey/blue.


----------

